# Mice racks



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

After making my own mice bins and having these for a while, I am thinking if having commercial made mice racks would help free me some productive time which include stack/unstack and filling bottles. I understand these racks have water source and reservoir so it's auto watering and the rack feeding would help keep things neat and clean (and probably cut down the gnawing of lab blocks as chewing blocks). I also figured if I want produce enough to feed my cats solely on mice, I need a more aquarium set up. Anyone who is using this system might have additional insight/tips/caution on using such system?


----------



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

All I'm gonna say is you can't feed your cat solely on mice.. they don't contain everything a cat needs to live a healthy life. As for the rest I can't help you there. Just buy cat food lol. If you're that concerned about feeding your cat meat buy pre prepped raw meals online or research raw diets for cats.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Actually you can, mice contain more than just meat and nutrient wise a prey diet like only mice is perfectly adequate, better than commercial cat food and the same as a special meat based feed


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Nature has already intent the natural food for its kind. Thanks for your suggestions but as you notice I wrote my cats are not on mice; they are already on the homemade chunky raw food. Used to do ground meat diet and it wrecks the teeth. Mice would be an ideal.

Great explanation Lilly!


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

I would agree that feeding a cat solely on mice isn't ideal. Not at all for the ridiculous reasons argued above, but simply because when raw feeding obligate carnivores its best not to rely on a sole protein source. Two or three different proteins is recommended. But you could very easily make mice the majority of the diet along with day old chicks (byproducts of the egg industry, so incredibly cheap to use as food), and occasional oily fish to top up on omegas.

This would give you a bit more flexibility from a mouse breeding POV as well in case any litters don't work out and there isn't quite enough mice from the supply end.

With regards to the racks, I know a couple of people who use/ have used them for mice. Both use rat tubs rather than mouse ones as even with keeping stocking densities the same, the bit more floor space per groups means cleanout requirements aren't through the roof. I'd also suggest looking at how easy the water systems of various brands would be to clean, especially if you're in a hard water area.


----------

